# What you wouldn't eat



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Of common food items, name five things would never eat (barring starvation).


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2019)

Liver
Lima Beans
Talopia
Radish
Salmon


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

organ meats
shellfish
okra (by itself)
lima beans
wild game


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

sardines
tongue
snake
lizard
fish eyes


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> sardines
> tongue
> snake
> lizard
> fish eyes


Snake, lizard and fish eyes are common food items to you?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

debodun said:


> Snake, lizard and fish eyes are common food items to you?


They are to some I guess.  Didn't see the word common there, sorry.  There are only 2 I  wouldn't eat then.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Eggs of any type... They'll kill me, but I can eat cake or cookies with maybe one egg...

and Pea Soup from a can... So thick I could plaster walls with it... Anything else I will eat...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Ooops, didn't play that right... K.. try again...

Eggs
Pea Soup
Canned Peas
Carrots
Ugli Fruit


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> and Pea Soup from a can... So thick I could plaster walls with it...


When I hear "pea soup" all I can think of is "The Exorcist":


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2019)

Butter
Cream cheese
Sour cream
Ranch anything
Cream of mushroom soup


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 13, 2019)

organ meats
sushi
steak tartare
raw oysters
liver cheese


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)

Runny eggs
Cashews
A glass of plain milk
Tilapia or any fish farmed in the Mekong Delta
Chicken feet


----------



## Seeker (Jul 13, 2019)

All I can come up with are things I have tried and will never eat again....

Potted meat
Canned ravioli
tofu
chicken livers

Can't think of a fifth one yet....I'd say tripe but it's not very common..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 13, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> organ meats
> sushi
> steak tartare
> raw oysters
> liver cheese




I like raw oysters with tiger sauce...Never had sushi and yea I think I could add that to my list, have no desire to try it.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2019)

Sardines
Okra
Sushi
Tiramisu
Cherry ice cream


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2019)

organs
shell fish
no raw meats
sour cream (love it, but it tears me a new...well...you know...and I wouldn't eat those either)
cream of mushroom soup (thought I was the only one, but saw others here are also revulsed)


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 13, 2019)

ANYTHING that swims, crawls, walks, runs, or flies away from me, figuring that whatever does that, doesn't want to be eaten.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2019)

*brussel sprouts
squash
any type of hot pepper
stinky cheese

I actually cannot think of a 5th right now*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

I can add to the other two:
Sushi
Oyster
Clams


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> All I can come up with are things I have tried and will never eat again....
> 
> Potted meat
> Canned ravioli
> ...


Haha, that's the second "grandma memory" I've had today.   My grandma actually loved potted meat; she'd eat it on Ritz crackers.   (Earlier I had a cup of coffee and a couple of Vanilla Wafers... when I'd stay overnight at my grandma's, she'd let me have coffee and cookies for breakfast.)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2019)

The mention of potted meat always makes me think of the movie Sling Blade.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The mention of potted meat always makes me think of the movie Sling Blade.



Great movie.  I never heard of "Potted Meat" until I saw it.


----------



## win231 (Jul 14, 2019)

I won't eat liver or any organ.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 14, 2019)

win231 said:


> Great movie.  I never heard of "Potted Meat" until I saw it.


I loved that movie.   Billy Bob Thornton wrote, directed and starred in that...just remarkable.


----------



## toffee (Jul 14, 2019)

runny egg yukkk
raw oysters   yukk
tripe  ---
offal 
veal
veggie sausage


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2019)

Pasta ~ to many cabs 
Pineapple 
Bitter melon 
Kale 
Sushi 
I could go on and on potted ~ meats etc


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2019)

I could make sushi believers out of many of you, I'm sure. My sushi contains no animal products, and I flavor my rice with bbq sauce and sweet and sour sauce, sometimes adding a little saki. I then fill with cucumber, carrot, avocado and asparagus, or any other veggies that strike my fancy. I use soy paper more often than nori, which keeps the fishy flavor away, completely. 

Gary, there is an excellent vegan sour cream out there. It's by Tofutti. Check it out.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2019)

Okra
Sushi
Octapus
Oysters...ugh...slime
Humus


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Okra
> Sushi
> Octapus
> Oysters...ugh...slime
> Humus



Ah, humus, the decomposed, organic components of soil. Yes, I draw the line at eating dirt, as well. 

OTOH, I just bought some garbanzo beans to make hummus. I put kalamata olives and artichoke hearts in my hummus. Great stuff, rolled up in a few tortillas, with stir fried veggies!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> Pasta ~ to many cabs
> Pineapple
> Bitter melon
> Kale
> ...


I wasn't aware that pasta was given out to taxi drivers, and/or their passengers. I drove taxis, in Chicago, for four years, to make it through college. I never got the "spaghetti through the window" service, in my time. Darn!


----------



## twinkles (Jul 14, 2019)

raw oysters
chitterlings
chicken livers
tripe
okra


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Gary, there is an excellent vegan sour cream out there. It's by Tofutti. Check it out.


I'm on it
Thanks Pard


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Okra
> Sushi
> Octapus
> Oysters...ugh...slime
> Humus


Hahaha, Pappy, I just made a nice small batch of hummus bi tahini the other day in the food processor!


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 14, 2019)

chipped beef on toast
raw oyster
biscuits and gravy
hot peppers
veal


----------



## GreenSky (Jul 14, 2019)

Honey - too sweet
Veal - too cruel

I'm ok to try anything.

Rick


----------



## Don M. (Jul 14, 2019)

I enjoy eating almost anything.  I've never had a taste for asparagus or turnips, and I would Never eat any Sushi or any raw seafood...given all the pollutants in the oceans or the unsanitary conditions in the global "fish farms".  If it were possible to do so, I could live on chocolate....cookies, ice cream, etc.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 15, 2019)

There aren't many things I wouldn't eat.  I've never fancied tripe and I'm not keen on raw or under-cooked meat, but I'm not usually a fussy eater. I think there are more things that I don't like to drink.


----------



## Trade (Jul 15, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> sardines



I average at least a can of sardines a day. Sometimes two or three.

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=147
_"Sardines are rich in numerous nutrients that have been found to support cardiovascular health. They are one of the most concentrated sources of the omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA, which have been found to lower triglycerides and cholesterol levels; one serving (3.25 ounce can) of sardines actually contains over 50% of the daily value for these important nutrients. Sardines are an excellent source of vitamin B12, ranking as one of the World's Healthiest Food most concentrated in this nutrient. Vitamin B12 promotes cardiovascular well-being since it is intricately tied to keeping levels of homocysteine in balance; homocysteine can damage artery walls, with elevated levels being a risk factor for atherosclerosis._
_
*Promote Bone Health*

Sardines are not only a rich source of bone-building vitamin D, a nutrient not so readily available in the diet and one that is most often associated with fortified dairy products. Vitamin D plays an essential role in bone health since it helps to increase the absorption of calcium. Sardines are also a very good source of phosphorus, a mineral that is important to strengthening the bone matrix. Additionally, as high levels of homocysteine are related to osteoporosis, sardines' vitamin B12 rounds out their repertoire of nutrients that support bone health.

*Promote Optimal Health*

For many years, researchers have known that vitamin D, in the form of calcitriol, participates in the regulation of cell activity. Because cell cycles play such a key role in the development of cancer, optimal vitamin D intake may turn out to play an important role in the prevention of various types of cancer.

*Packed with Protein*

Sardines are rich in protein, which provides us with amino acids. Our bodies use amino acids to create new proteins, which serve as the basis for most of the body's cells and structures. Proteins form the basis of muscles and connective tissues, antibodies that keep our immune system strong, and transport proteins that deliver oxygen and nutrients throughout our bodies."



_


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2019)

Octupus in any form
tongue
potted meat
pigs' feet


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 26, 2019)

I will not eat LIVER......


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm adding granola and granola bars to my list.


----------



## Linda (Jul 27, 2019)

Potted meat
Veal
buttermilk
a glass of milk
octopus (My kids tell me they are extremely intelligent -- my daughter's wedding cake was a red octopus)


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

shellfish of any type
any raw or undercooked meat
any organ meats
pork products
does tea count as food?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't like tea either.  My mother used to drink it all the time, but I always preferred coffee.
After I left home, I rarely drank tea though Mrs. L  likes fruit teas and Earl Grey.


----------



## win231 (Aug 3, 2019)

Uptosnuff said:


> chipped beef on toast
> raw oyster
> biscuits and gravy
> hot peppers
> veal



A friend talked me into eating biscuits and gravy, after trying for years & me refusing.  I should have kept refusing.
He drove me to a truck stop café & I finally said, "OK."  I figured, "how bad could it be?"  I didn't know what the gravy consisted of.
After a few bites, I said, "OK, I tried it & I don't like it."

Within an hour, I was sick.  It felt like I swallowed bricks & they weren't moving.  I almost went to the E.R. but I was fine by the next day.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 3, 2019)

Quinoa.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 3, 2019)

I am a very picky eater, can’t stand eggs, liver, fish, mayonnaise and the list  goes on and on. Like Garfield though I love lasagna!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Quinoa.


@Judycat , I felt the same way until I found out you have to rinse it first. It tasted much better after I did.  If you rinsed it and still didn't like it, goodby quinoa!


----------



## Lara (Aug 3, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> Honey - too sweet
> Veal - too cruel


Yes, honey and veal. Also lamb-too young
catfish
raisins
dairy milk
runny eggs
raw fish/seafood
shrimp that's not deveined
soft-shelled crabs
doughnuts
sweetners (even stevia)
okra
rare "cooked" burgers and steak


----------



## Judycat (Aug 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Judycat , I felt the same way until I found out you have to rinse it first. It tasted much better after I did.  If you rinsed it and still didn't like it, goodby quinoa!


I might try that.


----------



## debodun (Aug 3, 2019)

I only get Bob's Red Mill red quinoa - they claim it is pre-rinsed. I pour boiling water on it, let it sit 30 minutes, decant the water and use. It is still going to have a fairly resilient texture.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 3, 2019)

raw eggs, meat, fish
aspertame containing products
pickled beets
chitterlings
"sweetened" iced tea -  realize this is a beverage, but yuck! God made tea bitter and that's the only way I like it.  Unsweetened iced tea and black coffee are my beverages of choice.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> I only get Bob's Red Mill red quinoa - they claim it is pre-rinsed. I pour boiling water on it, let it sit 30 minutes, decant the water and use. It is still going to have a fairly resilient texture.


I don't know, I just get the feeling quinoa was never meant to be eaten by human beings.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 3, 2019)

frog or dog to name but a few


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 4, 2019)

Anything breaded (especially if deep fried after breading)
Sardines
Red meat that is still red (such as prime rib)


----------



## debodun (Aug 4, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Red meat that is still red (such as prime rib)



I agree with you there, but fear we are in the minority. Most people like it rare or medium rare. Restaurants can't seem to grasp the concept of "well done". When they send it out, it's either what I would term "medium" or it's a charcoal briquet. Well-done to me is cooked just until there is no pink left, but not charred. I think uniform brownness makes it taste meatier.


----------

